# How to make gold saxophone colour !



## barbosradu (Oct 1, 2013)

I want to know what and how to combine to get that goldish saxophone clour ! Thank you !


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

*five colors I use*

Here is an oil painting I did last year of a sax...I only use five colors when I paint










here is a list of colors I use... http://www.drawmixpaint.com/supplylist/

and this web site can be very valuable even for water colors...http://www.drawmixpaint.com/


----------



## barbosradu (Oct 1, 2013)

george924 said:


> here is an oil painting i did last year of a sax...i only use five colors when i paint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you verry much !


----------

